# Notice an issue with budgies beak



## A3010 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi I have recently noticed an issue with my lutino budgies beak. I 
am unsure of what has caused it and how to treat it, any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks like a bad case of scaly face mites. She needs to see a vet for treatment.


----------



## A3010 (Jan 15, 2019)

How is it contracted as I keep a very clean aviary and is it contagious? Thanks


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That looks pretty nasty, here is a link to something my vet has written about it
https://nilesanimalhospital.com/files/2012/05/Cnemidocoptic-mange.pdf
please seek treatment for your bird.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Your budgie has a very bad case of scaly mites and needs to receive spot-on treatment of ivermectin or Scatt to get rid of them. 
The case is so advanced that it will likely take more than one treatment to eradicate them all.
Have you taken this budgie to an Avian Vet?
If you have other birds housed with this one, all the birds will need to receive treatment.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Common Avian Parasites

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## A3010 (Jan 15, 2019)

Just an update, all my birds have now been treated thanks for the advice


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

A3010 said:


> Just an update, all my birds have now been treated thanks for the advice


Wonderful to hear!

Just remember that the bird in the pic may need another treatment or two before everything is cleared up.

Have you also sanitized cages, perches and toys?


----------



## A3010 (Jan 15, 2019)

I have been told it should clear up in a weeks time but will monitor her recovery incase otherwise and yes everything has been thoroughly sanitized


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You were given excellent advice. I'm so glad you got all your birds the proper treatment and are keeping things clean :thumbsup: 

Surely in no time, she will be back to feeling her best! 

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and stickies, most of which are included in the links provided above by FaeryBee, to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

Hope to see you around here! :wave:


----------

